# Pentax Binoculars. . . anyone ever used them?



## ck40711 (Nov 4, 2009)

I always used the more popular hunting brands when I bought binoculars, Bushnell & Tasco for cheaper sets and Leupold & Brunton for more expensive optics.  Well a couple of years ago my dad was given a set of Baush & Lomb 10x42 binoculars as a gift.  I thought they blew away my $350 Leupolds and $800 Bruntons.  So now I am in the market for a new set. . . and considering trying more of a lens manufacture instead of a hunting manufacture.  Has anyone ever tried Pentax binoculars or any other lens/camera companies binoculars. . . and if so what are your thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 4, 2009)

Bausch & Lomb is now Bushnell.

I'd go with Bushnell...but I'd say Pentax is good quaility.  Never had any of there optics, but had a Pentax camera that was good quality.


----------



## germag (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a pair of Pentax compact binos that I used for a few years. They were good quality...they did the job, but not great quality.

If you want a pair of binos that are excellent quality but won't break the bank, I'd suggest sticking with the Leupold...I have a pair of Leupold Green Ring Wind River compact binos that I really like.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a Pentax 12x50 I use for bird watching and have no complaints. My Steiners are my favorite though.


----------



## Diehart (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a pair of Nikon 10X50 Trialblazers I got them from  Walmart I think I paid under $200.


----------



## TJay (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a 10 x 42 Pentax binocular that I got as a service anniversary gift here at work.  
Pentax 10x42 Binoculars

Pentax 10x42 Binoculars. Features waterproof construction, BaK4 prism, 7-layer coatings, and click-stop diopter. Field of view is 315 feet at 1,000 yards. Includes neck strap and case. 

Don't have the model no. but this binocular has turned out to be very bright and clear, every bit as good as my Monarch's by Nikon.  And I think they are priced better too.


----------



## StikR (May 12, 2010)

I use Pentax DCF WP 8 x 32 for bow hunting and did ALOT of research and testing before I bought them.  You have to get European optics to out perform these... IMO


----------



## CamoCop (May 12, 2010)

i use Pentax scopes on my rifles and love them.  the models i have are the Lightseekers and i think they are brighter and clearer than any Leupold i have ever looked through.  i don't know about their binoc's but i give their rifle scopes two thumbs up!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2010)

Been using Pentax 10 x 42 Binos for several years. I give them two thumbs up for quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## Bow Only (May 13, 2010)

I've got an old pair of 8x56 roof prism Pentax binos that I used to use when I gun hunted.  They were heavy but by far, the best binos I've ever used.  They completely blew away any Swarovski or Schmidt and Bender scopes I put them against from a light gathering perspective.  It wasn't even close.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2010)

I would not waste my money on a swarovski when you can get a Pentax for a third of the price that has really great sharp lenses that gather light very well. And yes I looked through swarovski, leoupold, Nikon before buying the pentax.

As far as a scope, I am sold on the Zeiss Conquest. I have not tried their binos.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 14, 2010)

This is what I use
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/gear/2008/05/optics-test-08?photo=13#41784219


----------



## whchunter (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pentax*

Bought mine about 10 years ago at BPS and for the money they are hard to beat. I think they were less than $200 back then. Don't know if BPS even carries anymore. I was in a blind yesterday with a friend who had a Swarovski and when I told him to try mine he was impressed. He said if he was buying tomorrow he would buy Pentax. I looked thru his and I didn't like the pink shade. I don't know if they all have this pink shade or not.


----------



## buttyr (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know much about Pentax binoculars. But I remember that my father has an Eyeskey 8x56 binoculars for two years. He always used it for hunting, birding, hiking or other outdoor activity. I used it several time  for watching birds. Very clear images. Perhaps the price is under $ 200.


----------

